# Late season buck



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

not a giant but he's 2 1/2 and any late season buck with the bow is a trophy


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

Congratulations buckedup, always nice in the snow!!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

congrat's on a fine one!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Great job, I've seen some great late season deer over the years.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice job, congrats on the buck.


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

Hunting in the snow is my favorite next to cool fall mornings for sure. Thanks to all and merry Christmas 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

buckedup,
Congratulations! 

Whatever deer any person shoots with a bow is a trophy. It's a challenge that most people haven't accepted, but is greatly enjoyed by many. 

I have yet to kill a deer after the Deer Gun Season. Tough pickins out there and the area that I hunt has been abandoned by the deer, this year. I see a single line of tracks about once a week. I may have to find another place to hunt or just wait on thick enough ice and go ice fishing. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree i only bow hunt and try to hold out for that Wall Hanger.and i had my chances this year this year and didnt take the shot. But i got to take my daughter out and recover this deer with her and that is far better than what i could put on the wall so this year i say the trophy is in the eye of beholder! I wont ever criticize what caliber of deer a man legally takes but we all have to do it for the right reasons. Shoot straight and thank God for our given right to do what we love.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats on the buck its all about the hunt, the company and the memories. Nice getting them in snow for shure.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats man...there definitely still out there. I've been out the past 3 nights and saw 11 deer, 4 of which were bucks. I'll keep at it. It has to pay off some point.


----------

